# Goodbye Roxy!!



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of sweet Roxy. I know you gonna miss her so much.
Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of her passing. Our condolences to you, her and your family....


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Roxy. Sleep softly dear girl


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry....I remember when you would talk about how good a "nurse" Roxxy was......thoughts and prayers for your loss
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. I'm glad she stuck around long enough to help your through some tough times.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your girl. Don't feel like you let her down though. It's hard to understand when they leave so quickly and there is no "getting ready." But it sounds like she didn't suffer. She just had a wonderful, much-loved life.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry, and no no no you didn't let her down! Whatever it was she died from is not something you likely could have done anything about. My Pudden also died very quickly. At least it means they didn't suffer.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear about Roxy, and no you didn't let her down

Rest In Peace Roxy


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did not let her down. She went to the Bridge knowing she was loved and well cared for.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry! Our furbabies are so stoic they often don't even let on that they are ill. You did not let her down!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss of Roxy


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know how much my Allie took care of me through my illness and the years that followed. Don't think I would have made it with out her. We will always miss them. Please don't think you let her down. She knew how much you loved her. It's so hard and it hurts so much when we have to say goodbye. Hugs..


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry too, this is a terrible time of year to lose a good friend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your special girl Roxy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

You did not let your girl down, she went to the Rainbow Bridge knowing she was very loved.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did not let Roxy down as she left you knowing how much you loved her. RIP sweet Roxie.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. They are never with us long enough. And no, you didn't let her down. Dying suddenly was her final gift to you. She spared you from watching her suffer and decline, and from having to make *the decision*. Run free sweet Roxy.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Roxy and eat as much cheese as your belly can hold!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry that you have lost Roxy. No matter how we lose them it's never easy but it's a blessing she didn't suffer. It sounds like she was a true gift to get you through some very tough times.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. They are never with us long enough. And no, you didn't let her down. Dying suddenly was her final gift to you. She spared you from watching her suffer and decline, and from having to make *the decision*. Run free sweet Roxy.


Beautifully said by one who knows the longer, harder path to goodbye.

Run free, sweet girl, and remember to watch over your human mom who loves you so.

Peace be with you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Such sadness for you, I am so sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxy*



daddysgirl said:


> Today was one of the hardest days of my life. Roxy passed away. She was the puppy I got for John when he was dx with non Hodgkin's lymphoma in 2002, Rox got us thru the chemo treatments and radiation always a smile on our face when we came home. Last year, I lost my Mom to cancer, I cried so many times and Roxy was there, to sit by me or hug or cry and she would lick them away! It was so sudden, she was sleeping in our bedroom, then she was gone. She was acting a little off Friday night, but she was happy to eat her thyroid pill in cheese(her favorite) Today she took the cheese after a couple times, not like
> Rox, I should have known then. My sweet girl I let you down!!


I am so very sorry about Roxy. Roxy went to the Rainbow Bridge the same day as my girl, Smooch, 3 years ago. I know my Smooch and Snobear are keeping her company. There was no way you could have known!

I added Roxy to the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-24.html#post3813241


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Roxy was such a sweetheart. You didn't let her down. We didn't know either and then she was gone. We were all happy right up to the end. I think Penny and Roxy wanted it that FOR US. Such big hearts.

I'm sorry she is gone.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your Roxy girl, they are always there for us when we need them. You did not let her down, we all ask the what if's when we lose them, no matter how much planning we do. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Its so hard to let them go. They are such sweet and loving creatures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. I know the pain right now is unbearable but I hope with the passing of time that you will be able smile at all the joy she brought to your life.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to read about the loss of your Roxy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Roxy went peacefully, close to the people she loved and loved her. You did not let her down in any way. I am so very sorry it was her time to leave; my condolences to you and your family. Sleep softly, sweet Roxy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Roxy...


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! I woke up today with my eyes almost swollen closed, I cried so much last night! It still seems unreal, John having to wrap her up in a sheet to take Her to a Vets office to make arrangements for her cremation and pick out an Urn. Tonight I have been looking at pictures of Roxy being Roxy, chewing toilet paper and stealing socks, yes at the age of 11!! And I cant help but smile, My goofy silly Rox!! So I will try to keep smiling, Roxy wouldn't want it any other way!! I just wish I knew what happened to My Sweet Girl, so sudden!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

And No, We always took both the TP and socks away before she could eat them!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

when my Pudden died suddenly I was also haunted by what would have killed her. She had just had a vet checkup and had been declared healthy as a horse.

When they die suddenly like that, possible candidates are hemangiosarcoma of the heart (or spleen), aneurisms, aortic stenosis, stroke...either way, none of these you could have done much about. 

So don't torture yourself. She was loved, and she went quickly, she didn't know suffering.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daddysgirl*

Daddysgirl

It is so hard when they go, whether you know they are sick or not.
Both our Smooch and Snobear went quickly and I am grateful for their sake.
Most importantly, Roxy knew she was loved!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just seeing this now... I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Roxy.


----------

